# Potluck Oinktoberfest



## Diva Q

Anyone interested????

I certainly enjoyed last years!! (mmmm sausage, oompappy's hushpuppy's, mac n cheese, lazy pierogi, tr-tip, lamb oh my the list went on and on......)


----------



## Rag1

How's that work? Where is it set up, how mant to make for, etc?


----------



## Bruce B

I thought we weren't going to mention it to Rag.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Mention sausage and he comes running.


----------



## Diva Q

last year our team hosted the potluck. Everyone brought over food on Friday night (can't remember if it was after or before cooks meeting) and we had a nice little get together. 

We are more than willing to host it again this year.


----------



## Griff

If someone has some cooker space, I'll bring some salmon (wild, not farmed).


----------



## Greg Rempe

Griff,  you're really flying out to NY from Alaska for this competition?


----------



## Griff

Greg

We're flying from Alaska to visit old friends, Unity and his wife, for a couple of weeks. All of us are going to do a road trip from his home near DC to the competition. I'm excited as I've never been to a real competition before. Even better, I'm looking forward to meeting some BBQ Central folks face to face.


----------



## Captain Morgan

******, I hate it when you guys get together without me


----------



## wittdog

Just leave the beach...hell cappy I'll even buy miller for you
We are in for the pot luck dinner....


----------



## BBQcure

Griff said:
			
		

> Greg
> 
> We're flying from Alaska to visit old friends, Unity and his wife, for a couple of weeks. All of us are going to do a road trip from his home near DC to the competition. I'm excited as I've never been to a real competition before. Even better, I'm looking forward to meeting some BBQ Central folks face to face.



What the Frozen few was not a real comp..    

   Tim


----------



## Griff

Speaking of the Frozen Few, I think we should have a meeting of the 2009 Frozen Few organizing committee at the Oink. What do you think Dave?


----------



## wittdog

Sounds good Griff


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Last year I got my potluck dinner through a tube.

Just in case history repeats itself, do you guys deliver?


----------



## Diva Q

((((Dalllas)))) 

Certainly none of us want a repeat of last year.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Diva Q said:
			
		

> ((((Dalllas))))
> 
> Certainly none of us want a repeat of last year.



Me neither, but Oink will be my 4th contest in 4 weeks in 4 different states.
I'll be coming up to Oink via Arkansas this year.  I figure that if I can handle that I've recovered.  I'll let you know if I start seeing Dizzy Pigs again!


----------



## U2CANQUE

Sounds like a deal.....and no, no repeat of last year....


----------



## Diva Q

Ok who is bringing stuff for the potluck.


----------



## Griff

Unity and I are bringing some salmon.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

I'll make mac & cheese like last year. it's going to be fun to see all the knuckle heads. Dallas, NO REPEAT FROM LAST YEAR! Mr Happy pants (Uncle Bubba) will not be there as his boss has other plans.   But I'm sure Witt can make up for it.


----------



## wittdog

Ok do we have a head count for the pot luck?
The swine syndicate 4 + 1


----------



## Rag1

Hab-Hog is 2 and a southern corn bread thingy. Might think up something else too.


----------



## BBQcure

We would be glad to attent the pot luck. Sign us up for five. not sure what we are bringing yet. 

Good luck to all teams next week.

Tim


----------



## Uncle Bubba

wittdog said:
			
		

> Ok do we have a head count for the pot luck?
> The swine syndicate 4 + 1



If the "+1" is Bruce...better make it +2.


----------



## wittdog

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok do we have a head count for the pot luck?
> The swine syndicate 4 + 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the "+1" is Bruce...better make it +2.
Click to expand...

Yeah its Bruce...


----------



## Griff

Griff said:
			
		

> Unity and I are bringing some salmon.



And our wives makes 4.


----------



## Diva Q

Just Vlado & I for this comp- 2

We are bringing Macedonian Kabobs. they are yummy.


----------



## Bruce B

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok do we have a head count for the pot luck?
> The swine syndicate 4 + 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the "+1" is Bruce...better make it +2.
Click to expand...


What D!(K you turned out to be!!!

I'll be bringing some Hawg Wings!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

We'll be bringing Krispy Kreme bread pudding!


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":2v5o91vg]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok do we have a head count for the pot luck?
> The swine syndicate 4 + 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the "+1" is Bruce...better make it +2.
Click to expand...


What D!(K you turned out to be!!!

I'll be bringing some Hawg Wings![/quote:2v5o91vg]

  

C'mon Bruce...that's no surprise.


----------



## Griff

We're all packed and early tomorrow morning we catch the big silver bird to the Oink. Yesssss!


----------



## Diva Q

Have a safe Trip Griff. See you on Friday.


----------



## wittdog

What time are we doing the pot luck?


----------



## Diva Q

well which would you guys prefer before or after the cooks meeting>?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Cooks meeting is at 5:30 I would think after. The cooks meeting is less than  15 min, (has been) so I vote after. See all you chuckel heads there!


----------



## Diva Q

I think after is a good idea as well.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I say cocktails and Hor'deurves before the meeting, main course after.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I say cocktails and Hor'deurves before the meeting, main course after.


Now that's a plan!


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ

Good smoke is in, don't have any idea what we will bring... edit (white hots, with fixens: buns, hot relish, mustaard, catsup)


----------



## Woodman1

Sounds like a ball. If I weren't playing Saturday, I would come over to hang out! Knock em dead guys!


----------



## wittdog

BTW cooks meeting is at 630


----------

